# Suche "Recruit a Friend/Werbt einen Freund" Partner Allianz/Nazjatar, Anub'arak, Dalvengyr, Frostmourne, Zuluhed



## Apokat (13. Dezember 2014)

*Allianz auf EU Nazjatar, EU Anub'arak, EU Dalvengyr, EU Frostmourne, EU Zuluhed. (Connected Realms)*

 

Hallo liebe Leser,

Ich suche eine oder mehrere Personen die ich für den Werbt-einen-Freund Dienst werben kann. Vielleicht gibt es ja einige die einen 2. Account hochspielen oder ganz neu anfangen wollen (Vielleicht auch Freunde von euch?). Ich bin bereit mit euch einige Charaktäre hochzuspielen bevorzugt wären hierbei Spieler die einen oder mehrere Allianz Charaktäre leveln wollen.
Ich würde die Charaktäre mit euch in meiner freien Zeit leveln und sofern ihr Interesse habt auf Nazjatar, etc. auf Seiten der Allianz zu spielen auch mit etwas Startgold für Reiten und Mounts versorgen. Natürlich bin ich auch bereit euch Hilfestellung per TS/Skype oder ähnliches zu leisten - ist aber keine Pflicht. 
Ich bin nicht interessiert daran, dass ihr unbedingt 2 Monate erwerbt oder xx Chars hochzockt. Solltet ihr nur 1 Char hochzocken wollen wäre das auch vollkommen okay, denn mir geht es nur darum einen speziellen Char hochzuzocken.


----------

